# Nature has set back my fresh food plan



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Last night we had a huge hail storm. It wiped out most of garden and really wrecked havoc on our fruit trees. Really makes me appreciate how difficult it would be to survive without our modern society. Also a food storage is a very real necessity. Those that think they can survive on foraging may have a hard go of it.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

spregan said:


> Last night we had a huge hail storm. It wiped out most of garden and really wrecked havoc on our fruit trees. Really makes me appreciate how difficult it would be to survive without our modern society. Also a food storage is a very real necessity. Those that think they can survive on foraging may have a hard go of it.


so sorry to hear about the hail storm, it happened to us last year but just beat the heck out of stuff, didn't really destroy it..........yes, sometimes nature is our wake up call........still sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Happened to me a few years ago as well. I was a little late getting the plants in the ground due to the cooler weather. Finally decided the soil was warm enough. Put most of the tomatoes, cukes, beans and other warm weather stuff in on a Friday morning. Around 5:00 that same afternoon we had a major hailstorm. The root crops recovered but the rest was gone or shredded beyond any hope of coming back. I had a few extras that hadn't been planted yet but I ended up going to the store and buying more. 

This past spring my peach trees were loaded with fruit. Nature intervened again and gave us a heavy, late frost and unusually cold temps. There's not a single peach now. 

I think it's happened to most of us at one time or another. The only thing you can do is start over and hope the fall frosts are late in coming this year. Good Luck and don't let a setback stop your efforts of food freedom.


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm going try to replant some of the crops or just plant some of the fall crops a little early.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

You are not alone.

With all the rain we have had here I am losing plants left and right. I tried thinning the tomatoes by pruning to let in more air, no go. The beans, squash and peppers are just rotting. My soil has pretty good drainage but has been constantly soaked for the past two months. Last night we had an inch and a half of downpour with hail also, devastating.

I did kind of feel this coming on so started more plants two weeks ago. Now I am just afraid to put them in the ground!

I am to the point of planning to cover the garden with clear plastic, or at least several rows. Some days you get the bear, some days he gets you.

I do have a backup plan. I went to a local organic store and they ordered me 10# of green beans. That will at least get me a start. He is going to let me know as the local organic farms have produce ready so I can order what is fresh and in season. Not the perfect plan but I need to start filling up some jars!


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm learning to take advantage of abundance as well. You never know what the following years will bring. Raspberries seemingly gone, cherries in abundance but small. They are laborious; but hey, we might not have them next year.

So sorry for the damage you've experienced.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Weve been getting a ton of rain every day too. Ive lost some tomatoes too, more last night. Did what I can to fix them up but Im not going to have as many as I hoped. I hadn't considered drainage too much in my planning, yep I learned the hard way. So far Ive got 9 cucumbers, two cherry tomatoes, and six jars of green beans, so it hasn't been a total waste. Ive learned some stuff.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nothing but rain here.only the tomatoes seem to like it.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Magus said:


> Nothing but rain here.only the tomatoes seem to like it.


Yeah they are growing well here too but its coming down so hard its knocking the stems down and with my poor drainage the poles are sinking and tuning. Next year its cages and more thought as to drainage. And then watch it wont rain at all LOL


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

Woody. I'm also thinking of building some kind of protective cover over my garden. I'm thinking of building a trellis system in the garden area. When a storm is coming I can put tarps over the garden supported by the trellis. That's assuming I'm home and have enough time


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

The rain has been abundant in Ga. Half of the corn is laying down. Tomatoes looked good but I keep finding black rot in the centers.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

And any time you have a garden it is a crap shoot...

Some years are good and some are not. Right now I'm ready to turn my summer garden under and start on a fall one ... spiny pig weed loves rain. :gaah:

life (or garden) is never easy ... it is a work in progress ...

Do what you can with what you have ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I wish we had rain as a problem! It has been hotter than hell here and dry as a bone! I have to keep the garden watered or all my plants would die.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Stop on over and I'll empty all my rain barrels into yours. Forcasting another week of storms here and they have been full for months now.

No, you are too far away I see. Anyone know how to email some rain to California?


----------

